# Full Goat's milk soap pics!



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Here are some full milk soaps, no water added just full goat milk. These are soaps I made last year for the Holidays!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, those are beautiful, they look good enough to eat. There is a shop at dolly wood in pigeon forge Tennessee, that specializes in soaps. You should get these on the shelves.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you kindly Liz.=]

Thanks Russellp, I have a shop online but am in the process of closing it down. To much stress involved, high overhead and I'm just over all burnt out. It's been 6 or 7 years. I still soap for local folks and family!=]


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know what you mean... too many 'things' to do.. But very pretty soaps! and lovely colors with full milk! mine always are very "primitive" looking (ha ha ) They DO look like you could eat them!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you Milk and honey, I love primitive looking soaps as well specially for essential oil soaps. I used TKB Pop micas for the colors but those are no longer available. I am scrabbling for a few replacements still like purple...just can't seam to fine a pretty purple. Some smell edible but I know better lol!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Beautiful. I am not sure I would ever use it. Looks so nice.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you Sweetgoats!=]


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know nothing. LOL

Are they JUST milk? I am sure there has got to be something else, right?


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

It's ok, =] they are saponified olive oil, rapeseed oil, coconut oil, and full goat milk..meaning not cut with water. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow I just started to dip into making soap, I think I have a lot to learn to get mine any where near that nice lol


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Those are fantastic! Great work 
I have a book on making soap and am overloaded w/ milk but I cant seem to get myself started in making the soap...You are an inspiration


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ohhhh, thanks!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely,cold process? I just made my first two batches of pure goats milk soap,now I just have to wait 4 weeks to try them!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

i want to make goat soap too! im working on getting another dairy goat and then getting my dairy/boer doe pregnant this year i really want to be able to do this how do you do it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How did you use the milk with lye...?? I use bit of water to mix the lye first then the rest goats milk..if not I get a caramel color...: ) those are very pretty bars : ) Im not loving making soap lol..but I make it for my family and friends...I do enjoy making lotion bars..guess because they are fast and yummy lol


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

happybleats said:


> How did you use the milk with lye...?? I use bit of water to mix the lye first then the rest goats milk..if not I get a caramel color...: ) those are very pretty bars : ) Im not loving making soap lol..but I make it for my family and friends...I do enjoy making lotion bars..guess because they are fast and yummy lol


The milk must be very cold. Some people like it slushy. Or they submerge their lye/milk mixing container in a bath of ice and water, to keep things from getting hot. Lye reaction with liquid (water, milk, etc.) produces a very exothermic reaction.

In fact, I prefer mine frozen. Completely frozen, when I make soap. I literally measure out the milk for the recipe the night before. Freeze it solid in my lye/milk solution mixing container. I let it melt just a tiny bit. Like, when I am setting everything up to soap, I'll set it out on the counter. Then, I add in a little bit of lye at a time. It stays very cool the entire time, melts slowly with each bit of lye added, even once I get all the lye into the milk doesn't get hot. The milk melts of course, and it takes a lot of stirring, but it makes everything creamy, well mixed, and no burned milk.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Stacykins hit the nail on the head that is how I do my milk and lte as well. I also use Essential Depo lye the micro beads are easier to disolve. Try looking up "The Miller Soap Pages" lots of info and recipes there. I have tried many of them and they are pretty good. A good place to start if you want to soap.

Yes Happybleats lotion bars are wonderful, I don't make many in the hotter months because they melt during shipping. But I have them here for me at all times. Great on dry cracked hands, ruff elbows and feet!=]


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Sunshinegoat your to kind. The more you soap the more creative you will get. I have a youtube channel (Sherrilenett) you can type in (Ariel's Secret Garden soap) and that will also pull me up. I used to have loads of how to videos for soap but I think I deleted them all just about. I will make more soon if you would like to follow me. I am having trouble uploading videos so there are no really ne ones there.=]


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow beautiful soaps! I used to make full goat milk soap, but I stopped a while ago because I had probably a 10 year supply of soap! :lol:


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh wow Emma that is a lot of soap lol, are you all out now?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill have to try the completely frozen....I always use slushy..still get that caramel look...maybe Im too impatient and as the lye to fast but I do try to go slow..lol..Thanks for the info...Hubby loved eucalyptus tea tree oil soap using virgin Palm oil...makes a lovely pumpkin color.
For lotion bars in the summer you need to add more wax...I also prefer my summer bars in a tin..Just in case...they are the best for dry skin...all my girls have extremely dry skin...my 15 year olds hands would crack and bleed...lotion bars saved her lol..I use to buy a $30 tube of special lotion which she would go through like crazy...this is way better since we do not use artificial anything...everything natural..: )


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Funnynudders your soap is beautiful!!! I am looking into making soap I have a lot of milk and we are a family of skin conditions but I am over whelmed by the different sights on the net I would love suggestions where to start also very interested in the lotion bars that where mentioned any instructions on those would great also!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful soaps!! I am going to look you up on YouTube! I want to start making soap next year!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

FunnyNudders said:


> Oh wow Emma that is a lot of soap lol, are you all out now?


Nope! We still have a ton left, and it's been about a year since we stopped making it. :lol:


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

EmmaDipstik said:


> Nope! We still have a ton left, and it's been about a year since we stopped making it. :lol:


 Oh wow lucky you, soap goes fast at our house.... I think they must be eating it lol. Nothing like a bar with a good cure of a year or more!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow!! Beautiful soaps!! I am going to look you up on YouTube! I want to start making soap next year!


Great thank you!=]]


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

The scent is fading a bit but other than that they're still good. I have too much soap. My parents say I need to sell it, but what would I do without my soap? :slapfloor:


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> Funnynudders your soap is beautiful!!! I am looking into making soap I have a lot of milk and we are a family of skin conditions but I am over whelmed by the different sights on the net I would love suggestions where to start also very interested in the lotion bars that where mentioned any instructions on those would great also!!!


Thank you, I like The Miller Homemade Soap Pages, easy to learn recipes. Happy Soaping!=]


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Ill have to try the completely frozen....I always use slushy..still get that caramel look...maybe Im too impatient and as the lye to fast but I do try to go slow..lol..Thanks for the info...Hubby loved eucalyptus tea tree oil soap using virgin Palm oil...makes a lovely pumpkin color.
> For lotion bars in the summer you need to add more wax...I also prefer my summer bars in a tin..Just in case...they are the best for dry skin...all my girls have extremely dry skin...my 15 year olds hands would crack and bleed...lotion bars saved her lol..I use to buy a $30 tube of special lotion which she would go through like crazy...this is way better since we do not use artificial anything...everything natural..: )


So glad those lotion bars you make help your daughter...$30.00 eeek.

I've not tried a tea tree Euc blend before. Sounds nice!=]


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

You should teach classes! Or post your videos here somewhere? Your soaps are absolutely beautiful and I could only hope that mine would look that great.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw the question is it hot pressed or cold pressed but didn't see the answer. I do hot pressed and it turns a light beige colour. Would that be easy to dye? I have never made cold pressed soaps before.. Do you use micas for all the dyes?

They're really pretty and I'm interested in trying it out. I've been making soaps since 2009 but have never coloured them before. I would follow your youtube channel if you posted instruction videos


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

FunnyNudders said:


> Thank you, I like The Miller Homemade Soap Pages, easy to learn recipes. Happy Soaping!=]


Great thank you!!


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow exactly u ever thought of doing cakes?


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

THANK YOU, you all are to kind. 

I mostly do Cold Process, and I use micas and pigments from TKB T trading. I also use natural colors to like rose clay, Anotto seed ect. I do have a youtube channel but I don't do very much soaping on there anymore. Ariel's Secret Garden goat milk soap should pull up my videos or Sherri Wibert...my name. I have done cake soaps to. Thanks again!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Those were the first soap cakes my daughter and I had ever done. The video is on youtube of us racing around getting them all frosted at once. My soap cakes are very simple, there are other soapers that would blow you away at how amazing their soap cakes are. Just stunning!


----------

